# Netzalgen ???



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,
diese Sorte Algen habe ich auch im Teich.
Wie sie heissen weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Experte?!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Da muss ich leider passen, kenne die Dinger nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

*Der Beitrag von Karsten.*



			
				Karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ich kauf in sowas immer die Zwiebeln
> 
> nein im Ernst
> 
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

*Danke ,für´s erklärende Verschieben*

danke
und hier ganz im Ernst
http://www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de/b-online/d44/hydrodi.htm

und 
zitat:
Pediastrum bildet zweidimensionale Coenobien, die je nach Art oder Kulturbedingung aus 8, 16, 32 oder 64 symmetrisch angeordneten Zellen bestehen. Während der Vermehrungsphase entsteht (wie bei Pandorina) aus jeder Zelle eine neue Kolonie. Bei sexueller Fortpflanzung werden wandlose Gameten gebildet, die, nach der Paarung, Zygotenbildung und Reduktionsteilung, durch mehrfach aufeinanderfolgende Teilungen zu einer neuen Kolonie heranwachsen. Fossil wurde Pediastrum im Perm und in der Trias nachgewiesen.

Zu den auffallendsten Chlorococcales gehört das Wassernetz Hydrodictyon. Es besteht aus gestreckten Zellen, die an ihren Enden untereinander verbunden sind und ein polygonales, in sich geschlossenes Netzwerk ausbilden, das einen Durchmesser bis zu etwa einem Meter erreichen kann. Solche Wassernetze in stehenden oder langsam fließenden Gewässern vorkommend, waren schon den alten Chinesen bekannt, so daß man wohl sagen kann, Hydrodictyon sei die erste beschriebene Alge. Die Zellen enthalten einen netzartigen (retikulären), wandständigen Chloroplasten. Junge Zellen sind einkernig, ältere meist vielkernig. Im Normalfall werden die in einer Zelle gebildeten Zoosporen nicht freigesetzt, vielmehr verbinden sie sich untereinander (unter Verlust ihrer Geißeln und Ausbildung einer Wand), so daß bereits innerhalb einer Zelle ein neues Netz angelegt wird. Während der sexuellen Fortpflanzung (Isogamie) wird ein polyedrisches, zunächst einkerniges, später vielkerniges Zwischenstadium gebildet.

Fragt sich nur: woher,womit eingeschleppt  ?
bestimmt nicht gefährlich ,eher interresant ,
schade, wohl nicht verschickbar  

schönen Abend 
karsten.

eben noch das gelesen:
Neben den Laichkräutern treten überall im Gebiet,
besonders aber nahe der Aach-Mündung, Fadenalgen
wie die Astalge Cladophora sp. und das
Wassernetz Hydrodictyon sp. auf. Sie gelten als
Indikatoren für starke Eutrophierung..........

vielleicht will ich DIE doch nicht !   8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Karsten
besten Dank für die Infos.
Nun weiß ich wenigstens, was ich da im Teich habe!


----------

